# Squat lagging bad (5x5 & good form)



## Saully (Aug 23, 2014)

My squat has been lagging over the past couple months, I'm following ICF (Jason Blaha's) 5x5 so I'm squatting 5x5 3 times a weak yet I can't get past 77kg without my form starting to break down. On this program I deload the weight -10% when I fail on two separate days. I've recorded my form several times and compared it and looked over it and it's good until I reach 80kg and I start to good morning the bar and it takes 3 seconds to get out of the bottom of the squat. Now my push strength has increased on this program my bench press is currently at 75kg (from 50kg) and OHP at 50kg so I doubt external factors are stopping my progress. My squats are obviously having a knock on affect to my deadlifts at 110kg.

I don't have a video of my form to share but I'm sure my <77kg working sets form are on point, the bar speed is also quite fast until I reach this weight. I have deloaded several times but I cant bring my squat up yet my bench has been doing great and still is increasing. I have dropped the weight on bent over rows and starting using more strict form so I'm not sure if these have been a factor as I have gained strength on these but the angle on the rows used to be high but I have dropped it lower now.

Thanks for any suggestions/help


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

You shouldn't be benching as much as you can squat - something is going wrong somewhere

Try and get a clear video - it will tell you the good and the bad

Off the top of my head - keep your lower back and abs tight, chest up, drive through your heels, knees over toes but not beyond, hips parallel with knees, look straight ahead whole time

If you are 'good morning' the bar, you are not keeping your chest up for example

Also you're not too clear where you are struggling on 5x5?

Is it the last rep of the last set? Midway through? At the start?

Are you failing at 77.5kg or 80kg? Have you done more reps since the last time you attempted it?

I would do 67.5kg your next session and build it up very slowly

Also get some fractional plates - 0.5kgs - these will more pay for themselves


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Redress your form

Watch YouTube channels etc


----------



## PowerTri (Nov 26, 2014)

3X A week is too much if your deadlifting as well Imo.


----------



## PowerHouse1990 (Jan 28, 2015)

Try doing some front squats for a bit to build up the strength in your quads and reinforce good form.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Are you following the 3x squat template as written? Reason i ask is because the 'middle' squat session is 80% of your training max- it can even be slightly less. Thrice weekly squat sessions with max 5x5 poundage will quickly burn you out.... maybe treat that squat session as a deload and work on your technique...


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

Saully said:


> My squat has been lagging over the past couple months, I'm following ICF (Jason Blaha's) 5x5 so I'm squatting 5x5 3 times a weak yet I can't get past 77kg without my form starting to break down. On this program I deload the weight -10% when I fail on two separate days. I've recorded my form several times and compared it and looked over it and it's good until I reach 80kg and I start to good morning the bar and it takes 3 seconds to get out of the bottom of the squat. Now my push strength has increased on this program my bench press is currently at 75kg (from 50kg) and OHP at 50kg so I doubt external factors are stopping my progress. My squats are obviously having a knock on affect to my deadlifts at 110kg.
> 
> I don't have a video of my form to share but I'm sure my <77kg working sets form are on point, the bar speed is also quite fast until I reach this weight. I have deloaded several times but I cant bring my squat up yet my bench has been doing great and still is increasing. I have dropped the weight on bent over rows and starting using more strict form so I'm not sure if these have been a factor as I have gained strength on these but the angle on the rows used to be high but I have dropped it lower now.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions/help


get a video up. not having a dig or anything, but going by your numbers i cant take your word for it that your form is good. and if your squat is turning into a good morning as you've said, then it certainly isn't good form. with 5x5 your'e doing 25 good quality reps in with sub-max weights. so form should not be a big issue, except maybe at the end of the last set


----------



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

Best squat programmes in my experience are the Wendler 531 or the Smalov.....both seriously work but this sounds like your diet might be a little lightweight...try this: Protein shake on full milk with a big spoon of peanut butter after every meal and if you are really dedicated one more in the middle of the night...I'm 100% natural and got some serious lifts using this protocol...good luck


----------



## John. (Jun 24, 2013)

Yeah my best guess would be your diet and recovery.

If you are eating plenty and gaining weight, getting plenty of sleep, you should be making gains. I got to 130kg off of 3x5 (starting strength). Best gains of my life.

That said ICF 5x5 is not a strength program, it is a program designed to put muscle on you. If you want to gain strength only, try starting strength or something.


----------

